# ECM8000 C weighted



## tbrooke (Aug 24, 2006)

I am going from ratshack to ECM8000 . So far so fine but I noticed in the mic setup that I still had C-weighted checked. Is ECM8000 C weighted? Everything seems to work fine but I just wanted to check


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is ECM8000 C weighted? Everything seems to work fine but I just wanted to check


No, it's a flat mic, but requires a calibration file because it's not perfect. Uncheck the c-weight box.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Where can i get the cal file


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Click the link in my post........................


----------



## frosti7 (May 23, 2008)

Hi, it seems i cannot d/l your file because i dont have premission to d/l anything from this forum,
could you please advise me where could i get this file from?
thanx!


----------



## vmaharaj (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I have the same problem as well with the link...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Yeah, I have the same problem as well with the link...


Sorry, we have changed a few forum names since that link was posted. I corrected it.

Here's the correct link.

brucek


----------

